# New guy from MD



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi everyone, just wanted to say what an awesome forum this is with a lot of information that I have found useful. I am looking forward to the upcoming season 

-Jerry


----------



## Flightfollowing (Oct 7, 2011)

Great stuff, What part of MD are you at?


----------



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)

Solomon's Island


----------



## Flightfollowing (Oct 7, 2011)

aww man thats flat, where do you board at?


----------



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)

well heading to snowshoe for their great deal of 4nights+ lift tickets= season pass then try and hit seven springs, whitetail, roundtop, anywhere I can get in a day or so really


----------



## Flightfollowing (Oct 7, 2011)

Nice, you been around. I usually stay at whitetail and wisp. they're about 1-2hr drive from dc. I can'y imagine for far it is from salomons island.


----------



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)

yea anything for us is 4+hours so normally try for weekends and grab a cheap place to sleep for the night.


----------

